# Bright sparks



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

There's just so much young talent in this country

Photos: Egypt's Entrepreneurs Try to Build a New Tech Hub Amid Unrest - Jonathan Kalan - The Atlantic


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Indeed there is an how much potential is sitting undiscovered because they are poor


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Indeed there is an how much potential is sitting undiscovered because they are poor


Agreed - what this country could do is staggering .
If only everyone got organised


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Video with English subtitles (click cc):

IceCairo: Launch of an Innovation Hub - Multimedia - Ahram Online


----------

